# smsc0 problem in raspberry pi1 b+



## laufdi (Mar 9, 2019)

(Latest 12-STABLE image)
After playing audio via sndiod through a USB soundcard

```
ugen0.4: <M2Tech hiFaceTWO UAC2> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
```
for a few seconds or minutes I get


```
Mar  9 09:39:35 rpi-b kernel: smsc0: warning: Failed to read register 0x114
Mar  9 09:39:34 rpi-b kernel: smsc0: warning: MII is busy
Mar  9 09:39:35 rpi-b kernel: smsc0: warning: Failed to read register 0x114
Mar  9 09:39:35 rpi-b kernel: smsc0: warning: MII is busy
Mar  9 09:39:36 rpi-b kernel: smsc0: warning: Failed to read register 0x114
Mar  9 09:39:36 rpi-b kernel: smsc0: warning: MII is busy
Mar  9 09:39:37 rpi-b kernel: smsc0: warning: Failed to read register 0x114
Mar  9 09:39:37 rpi-b kernel: smsc0: warning: MII is busy
Mar  9 09:39:38 rpi-b kernel: smsc0: warning: Failed to read register 0x114
Mar  9 09:39:38 rpi-b kernel: smsc0: warning: MII is busy
Mar  9 09:39:38 rpi-b kernel: ue0: link state changed to DOWN
Mar  9 09:39:40 rpi-b kernel: smsc0: warning: Failed to read register 0x114
Mar  9 09:39:40 rpi-b kernel: smsc0: warning: MII is busy
Mar  9 09:39:41 rpi-b kernel: smsc0: warning: Failed to read register 0x114
Mar  9 09:39:40 rpi-b kernel: smsc0: warning: MII is busy
Mar  9 09:39:41 rpi-b kernel: smsc0: warning: Failed to read register 0x114
Mar  9 09:39:41 rpi-b kernel: smsc0: warning: MII is busy
Mar  9 09:39:42 rpi-b kernel: smsc0: warning: Failed to read register 0x114
Mar  9 09:39:42 rpi-b kernel: smsc0: warning: MII is busy
Mar  9 09:39:43 rpi-b kernel: smsc0: warning: Failed to read register 0x114
Mar  9 09:39:43 rpi-b kernel: smsc0: warning: MII is busy
Mar  9 09:39:43 rpi-b kernel: smsc0: error: usb error on tx: USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
Mar  9 09:39:44 rpi-b kernel: smsc0: warning: Failed to read register 0x114
```

etc. and I have to switch off. What's the problem, network or usb sound, and is there a solution?


----------



## laufdi (Mar 12, 2019)

I have another S/PDIF only USB soundcard. It works without problems on 12-STABLE amd64 and on several  linux versions (also on the raspberry pi)

I tried it on raspberry pi images of 12 and 11.2. On both get only terribly cracks. I have set the same
sysctl values I needed on amd46 etc but it doesn't help. Why?

```
ugen0.4: <TE7022 I2S  SPDIF TE7022 I2S  SPDIF> at usbus0
uhid0 on uhub1
uhid0: <TE7022 I2S  SPDIF TE7022 I2S  SPDIF, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.01, addr 4> on usbus0
uaudio0 on uhub1
uaudio0: <TE7022 I2S  SPDIF> on usbus0
uaudio0: Play: 96000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 32000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 16000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 8000 Hz, 2 ch, 24-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: No recording.
uaudio0: No MIDI sequencer.
pcm1: <USB audio> on uaudio0
uaudio0: HID volume keys found.
```


----------

